# [FreeNAS] Strange Deadlock condition



## mstanton (May 6, 2012)

Hi, I was looking for some more help troubleshooting an issue I've been having. I'm running 8.2 amd64 using zfs (FreeNAS release) and for one reason or another I have this odd deadlock condition which is hard to explicitly replicate but occurs almost once a day. The only things I know in relation to this issue is that it*'*s in relation to a particular zpool and with disk activity on that pool. The system has another pool which is accessed without issue.

Below is an example of what I've been seeing, basically a process is accessing that pool end up zio->io_cv and future and existing processes do likewise against the same pool. It doesn't appear to be any particular part of the filesystem or during anything specific. Scrubs come back with no errors and this status doesn*'*t change/generate errors that I've been able to locate at least.

I am using an Adaptec 1430SA with four disks attached added to an existing pool in a raidz configuration. I didn't have the issue prior so I'm beginning to wonder if it*'*s similar to some of the other reported mvs drive timeout issues that have been had in the past. I was considering applying a noncq patch for this particular card, but *I*'d like to hear some more informed opinions since I had read a thread stating that the 88SX7042 had been working ok on 9-REL.


```
[root@hi] ~# uname -a
FreeBSD hi 8.2-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p6 #0: Mon Mar 12 13:49:52 PDT 2012     
[email]root@build.ixsystems.com:/build/home/jpaetzel/freenas/e2e-bld.QVuxmIKz/os-base/amd64/build/home/jpaetzel/freenas/e2e-bld.QVuxmIKz/FreeBSD/src/sys/FREENAS.amd[/email]64  amd64

load: 0.08 cmd: rm 4533 [zio->io_cv)] 258.66r 0.00u 0.03s 0% 1260k

[root@hi] ~# procstat 4533
PID PPID PGID SID TSID THR LOGIN WCHAN EMUL COMM
4533 3010 4533 3010 3010 1 root zio->io_ FreeBSD ELF64 rm

[root@hi] ~# zpool status -x
all pools are healthy

[root@hi] ~# pciconf -lv | grep -A 1 -B 3 'mass storage'
atapci1@pci0:0:31:2: class=0x01018a card=0xb0021458 chip=0x3a208086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = 'SATA2(4Port2) (ICH10 Family)'
class = mass storage
subclass = ATA
--
atapci2@pci0:0:31:5: class=0x010185 card=0xb0021458 chip=0x3a268086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = 'SATA2(2Port2) (ICH10 Family)'
class = mass storage
subclass = ATA
mvs0@pci0:1:0:0: class=0x010400 card=0x02439005 chip=0x02439005 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Adaptec Inc'
class = mass storage
subclass = RAID
--
atapci0@pci0:3:5:0: class=0x010185 card=0xb0001458 chip=0x82131283 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Integrated Technology Express (ITE) Inc'
device = 'IDE Controller (IT8213F)'
class = mass storage
subclass = ATA

[root@hi] ~# dmesg | grep mvs
mvs0: <Adaptec 1430SA SATA controller> port 0xb000-0xb0ff mem 0xe1100000-0xe11fffff,
0xe1000000-0xe10fffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
mvs0: Gen-IIe, 4 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported with FBS
mvs0: [ITHREAD]
mvsch0: <Marvell SATA channel> at channel 0 on mvs0
mvsch0: [ITHREAD]
mvsch1: <Marvell SATA channel> at channel 1 on mvs0
mvsch1: [ITHREAD]
mvsch2: <Marvell SATA channel> at channel 2 on mvs0
mvsch2: [ITHREAD]
mvsch3: <Marvell SATA channel> at channel 3 on mvs0
mvsch3: [ITHREAD]
ada0 at mvsch0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada1 at mvsch1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada2 at mvsch2 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ada3 at mvsch3 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 6, 2012)

FreeNAS is not a mere "FreeBSD release", there are essential differences, so read this before following any advice.


----------

